# What could this be???



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I found these two under one of the leaves of a paph of mine..!! Do you have any idea what it might be?? They were 2-3 cm apart, they are not crashed and they are very tiny as you can see. Should I worry or treat them with something??? TYIA


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2010)

Do they move?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2010)

Nope...! I've left them on a self and they haven't moved for a couple of hours! They are less than 0.5mm...


----------



## Shiva (Dec 7, 2010)

Could it be oxalis seeds?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Could it be oxalis seeds?



That was my first thought when I saw them.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2010)

Insect eggs?


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 7, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> That was my first thought when I saw them.



I agree.

Ramon


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2010)

dung


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Oxalis seeds.


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2010)

Alien larvae waiting for a human host. Oops, too late.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> ... They are less than 0.5mm...



I have quite some beasts that size living esp. on the roots of my catts!! I had them examined under a microscope in a lab, and the guy told me those were sort of spiders having 8 legs!!! So size and color correspond but mine move  !!! Jean


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe some dead Oribatids? Usually harmless.

http://www.hark-orchideen.de/Pflanzenschutz/Moosmilben/biologie.php?lang=en&navID=99


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the answers!!! Probaply it is not harmful, but I was curious. The seed answer might have more potential but the oribatitids sound logical too...! But who knows....!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoors!
No probably just clover seeds.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2010)

So, no worry for my plants...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> So, no worry for my plants...



If you have oxalis anywhere near where you found these, I'm sure they are seeds. Oxalis can shoot their seed quite far.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2010)

I remember finding something similar in my apartment and was worried that cockroaches had migrated to there from work, but a co-worker told me that they figured they weren't eggs but oxalis seeds though I think they were a bit redder than that (but they had those sort of 'dots' or indentations on the surface like your things do)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Maybe some dead Oribatids? Usually harmless.
> 
> http://www.hark-orchideen.de/Pflanzenschutz/Moosmilben/biologie.php?lang=en&navID=99



Thanks those seem to be what is moving around here!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> If you have oxalis anywhere near where you found these, I'm sure they are seeds. Oxalis can shoot their seed quite far.



Probably the seller had them in the nursery?? Or in the potting mix?? I have them indoors with other orchids... Charles thank you for the info...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Probably the seller had them in the nursery?? Or in the potting mix?? I have them indoors with other orchids... Charles thank you for the info...


That's possible. But oxalis also grows in the ground, and it's very hard to get rid of it completely.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 9, 2010)

Oxalis is everywhere. Its all over my yard, it pops up randomly in any of my orchid pots and houseplant pots...it turns up in any potted orchid I receive from a dealer.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a clarification..... In the post I wrote about having them inside with other orchids, I meant the paphs which had oxalis seeds on their leaves....cause the way I wrote it it could sound that I have oxalis with orchids, which is not true... 

Eric, your words now leave me assured 100% that they are indeed oxalis seeds....  I'd never seen any and got worried in the beggining, but know everything is clarified...!!! Thank you all...


----------



## Pete (Dec 10, 2010)

it is poop! just like clark said. could be caterpillar poo or some other bug.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2010)

Pete said:


> it is poop! just like clark said. could be caterpillar poo or some other bug.



Wouldn't it be crashed easily if it were poop??? These are very hard...! But I will keep an eye just in case...!


----------



## Clark (Dec 10, 2010)

time to hydrate, not sure if mild acid bath is needed for this seed.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 10, 2010)

....Don't think it is poop... I know dried caterpillar poop well since I analysed them in the past when I was working in laboratory. We dried them before analysis. OK, it was Spruce budworm poop, but it is a caterpillar..

It looks too hard and too shiny.


----------

